# 2017 Glow Tie install



## srdanger1 (10 mo ago)

Hi all! Hope you're doing well. I just acquired a 2017 Cruze Hatchback Premier RS in Black with Jet black leather interior. I installed the wireless phone charger with upgrade and I feel this really brings the car together. I've always loved the Hatch version and I've finally broke down and made the purchase. 
I own a 2019 Equinox LT. which I installed the Glow Tie on it and love the way it looks. I'm upset that the 2017 Cruze doesn't have a legit version of the factory version available to it unless you own the 2019. My question. Has anyone installed the factory glow tie for the 2019 on the earlier year second gen Cruze? If so, is everything good? Does it need any modifications to work?
Thanks for any info you all can give!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Illuminated Emblem "Glowtie" Install on a 2017...


Hello fellow Cruzers, Below is my first project of 2019. I always loved the look of the "Glowtie" on the new Camaros so when I saw they released it for the Cruze I was interested. It's a pricey mod for what it is so I initially put in on the back burner... Fast forward to last week I was...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## srdanger1 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. That's very helpful. I wasn't sure if there was a way to fit the model Glowtie made for the 2019 on a 2017?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Yea, they are the same generation. That link was for a 17. Looks really easy. Good luck

Post a pic it when you do it. During and after, it could help someone in the future 😄


----------

